# You fans are not the coach



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

I can't believe what I am reading on thos board lately. Antoine listen's to his coach and you whine about it plus your clueless to why everyone has been shooting so many three's lately and it just refuses to seep into your heads.

I am so right in my theory about Doc and Danny it is scary and your posts in the Detroit thread prove me right even more. I can't believe how easily minipulated you people all are by Danny Ainge. It is pathetic.


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

In Danny we believe.

PdP


----------



## Malnutritious (Nov 30, 2002)

We all have a right to our own stupid opinions don't we?


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

Malnutritious said:


> We all have a right to our own stupid opinions don't we?



I didn't call anyones opinions stupid. I pointed out that Doc Rivers is the coach. Doc River's know's that you aren't going to win a game by posting up the Wallace shot blockers (even Pierce took jump shots) or Tyson Chandler or Shaq or anyone who blocks shots.

If Doc the coach has a problem with the way a player is playing doesn't common sense say he is willing to bench them if they are not listenining to him? Considering that Al Jefferson refuses to play defense and hasn't seen the court or that Pierce has been benched at least 10 times this season we know of.

There isn't one person on this board that can grasp the concept that Doc didn't want the team to post up because of the defense the otehr team played.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Steals4 said:


> I didn't call anyones opinions stupid. I pointed out that Doc Rivers is the coach. Doc River's know's that you aren't going to win a game by posting up the Wallace shot blockers (even Pierce took jump shots) or Tyson Chandler or Shaq or anyone who blocks shots.
> 
> If Doc the coach has a problem with the way a player is playing doesn't common sense say he is willing to bench them if they are not listenining to him? Considering that Al Jefferson refuses to play defense and hasn't seen the court or that Pierce has been benched at least 10 times this season we know of.
> 
> There isn't one person on this board that can grasp the concept that Doc didn't want the team to post up because of the defense the otehr team played.



dont disrespect anyone on this board. no need at all. if you have a problem with what we post, put us on ignore, don't say we don't have a clue or cannot grasp things. you are not an almighty force that knows all.


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

Richie Rich said:


> dont disrespect anyone on this board. no need at all. if you have a problem with what we post, put us on ignore, don't say we don't have a clue or cannot grasp things. you are not an almighty force that knows all.



Maybe you should take your own advice. If you don't like a thread then don't read it.

If people can't grasp the easiest concepts of playing a team like Detroit vs playing a team like NO then they should not be posting on basketball message boards.


----------



## Steals4 (Mar 2, 2005)

We have faced 3 of the top 14 shot blockers per game over the last week and a half. I am not surprised that Doc doesn't have Antoine posting up as much as he had them the first few games.


Antoine tends to be the reason we lose according the haters. They blamed him when he wasn't playing here so I am not surprised after a losing streak that he is once again getting the brunt of it. 
If Antoine had not hit those two shots that propelled us to overtime against Detroit we would have lost that game in the forth quarter. A little known stat people tend to ignore.


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*

If anything, we wouldn't have been in overtime except for his two plays at the end of regulation. 

His celebrating and not getting back on D cost us more than the 6 bricks from 3 pt. line.

Antoine is not the reason we lost, but, the three pointer appears to be in his blood. If he cannot shake this infatuation with a shot that he is a 30% shooter at, then he is headed back out of town, that's all we are saying.

As good of a passer, offensive rebounder and post player as he is, he could be an all-star again if he dedicated himself to post play, finishing easy layups and shooting free throws. We would improve as a team by 30% or more. Let Raef shoot the threes, Antoine. He can make them.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Steals4 said:


> Maybe you should take your own advice. If you don't like a thread then don't read it.



no no you dont just come here and b/c you have a differing opinion sey we are the ones taht are wrong and cannot grasp. this board is of extreme quality and i recommend you get off your high horse and stop taking shots at ppl. b/c you dont agree. most of us learned that a while ago, disagreements are part of this, taking shots at ppl. seying they are clueless or inapt to grasp something is another story and isn't tolerated.


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



Truth34 said:


> If anything, we wouldn't have been in overtime except for his two plays at the end of regulation.
> 
> His celebrating and not getting back on D cost us more than the 6 bricks from 3 pt. line.
> 
> ...


I am not sure what game you were watching but Antoine always got back on defense. After he hit the first shot he was walking backwords and turning around at the same time ahead of everyone else on the Celtics. Same with the free throw after the second shot.


I believe the point of this thread was that the coach makes the final decisions. If Antoine is doing what his coach tell's him then he did the right thing. He only has to answer to Doc. Your opinion of what he should be doing is moot on the subject. This is why I never got the people who harped on the 2001-2003 team for shooting the 3 ball. It was what the coach wanted.
You can't take a ball into the post and try and post up Ben Wallace. If you do that you get your shot blocked.


Richie Rich, could you please stop telling everyone what they can post. It should be common sense for basketball fans to know that you do not post up a player like Ben Wallace or Rasheed Wallace in a situation like that.
I don't know everything about basketball but I can see why steals in getting mad at the whole situation. The same people seem to go overboard on blaming Antoine and there comes a time when the Celtics fans need to take a stand against the bias.


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*

Come on guys, you are posting good stuff but you need to stick to basketball. 

Also, please try to respect each others opinions even if you don't agree with them. 

Thank you.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



Anima said:


> Come on guys, you are posting good stuff but you need to stick to basketball.
> 
> Also, please try to respect each others opinions even if you don't agree with them.
> 
> Thank you.



Thank You Anima, finally.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



Richie Rich said:


> Thank You Anima, finally.


 I'm not a coach in basketball but I play one on BB.net


we can disagree it's a free country, sometimes people do things that we don't like. We are allowed to say that Doc does bad things during the games sometimes.


----------



## AoK-TripleDouble (Feb 28, 2005)

Steals4 said:


> Doc Rivers is the coach.



Really? :whofarted 

^^^Thanks for pointing out the ovious....

Also no one is really complaining about Rivers, they just are getting frustraded about losing games we SHOULD win, this board is like a punching bag...its a place to get out your anger :biggrin:


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



KJay said:


> I'm not a coach in basketball but I play one on BB.net
> 
> 
> we can disagree it's a free country, sometimes people do things that we don't like. We are allowed to say that Doc does bad things during the games sometimes.



o i agree, but some ppl. start to disrespect others and i will not tolerate that


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Steals4 said:


> Richie Rich said:
> 
> 
> > dont disrespect anyone on this board. no need at all. if you have a problem with what we post, put us on ignore, don't say we don't have a clue or cannot grasp things. you are not an almighty force that knows all.
> ...


Actually as a formerly / still 'Banned Member', you have no right to post here...

-Petey


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



KJay said:


> I'm not a coach in basketball but I play one on BB.net


That would be a great motto for bbb.net.

"I'm not a basketball coach, but I play one at bbb.net"

Catchy.


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*



Richie Rich said:


> o i agree, but some ppl. start to disrespect others and i will not tolerate that


Responding to disrespect with disrespect solves nothing. Keep that in mind.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

i love tha knowledge of which u speak...ghandi is tha man dont disrespect his belifes and love 1 anuh but not in dat way :clap: :banana: :cheers:

thats a big reason i like dis site not 2 much fighting crap on it


----------



## Al Jefferson (Nov 20, 2003)

Petey or a Mod.. 
I think this thread would be better off locked.

PdP


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> Actually as a formerly / still 'Banned Member', you have no right to post here...
> 
> -Petey


Unless you have proof that these two people are the same person you are taking Richie Rich's accusation as fact and that will not hold up in a real court of law. You don't get to accuse people of being the same person just because you cannot handle that person's opinion.

I am sure I read on this forum before that accusing two people of being the same person is against the rules. Which means you just broke your own rule and your a moderator who should know better.

I've tried to be civil on this board since I started posting here but the hyposcrisy of some is starting to take it's toll on me. This message board is supposed to be a fun place to talk about the Celtics. Your not making it fun.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Tas said:


> Unless you have proof that these two people are the same person you are taking Richie Rich's accusation as fact and that will not hold up in a real court of law. You don't get to accuse people of being the same person just because you cannot handle that person's opinion.
> 
> I am sure I read on this forum before that accusing two people of being the same person is against the rules. Which means you just broke your own rule and your a moderator who should know better.
> 
> I've tried to be civil on this board since I started posting here but the hyposcrisy of some is starting to take it's toll on me. This message board is supposed to be a fun place to talk about the Celtics. Your not making it fun.



He's not. One is a still banned member, and one is a formerly banned member. He's talking to two persons.

Just thought I'd clear that up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tas said:


> Unless you have proof that these two people are the same person you are taking Richie Rich's accusation as fact and that will not hold up in a real court of law. You don't get to accuse people of being the same person just because you cannot handle that person's opinion.
> 
> I am sure I read on this forum before that accusing two people of being the same person is against the rules. Which means you just broke your own rule and your a moderator who should know better.
> 
> I've tried to be civil on this board since I started posting here but the hyposcrisy of some is starting to take it's toll on me. This message board is supposed to be a fun place to talk about the Celtics. Your not making it fun.


Message board logs IP, each computer and internet connection gives off it's own IP.

Lets say from my personal computer I make 100 names... I post 100 new topics, or 100 new posts. Each post will lead back to my IP.

Moderators and staff are able to identify people with multiple user names easily with 'proof'.

This board (not Celtics board) has seen 1 banned member come back over 250 times, using different names. 

This is also why I know you and Steals4 are posting either from the same house hold or location.

Proof enough?

-Petey


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

#1 i never disrespected anyone agoo
#2 i never accused anyone of being banned or anything 
#3 not sure how i became the bad guy when all i asked was everyone respect opinions instead of going out of your way to tell someone off since noone else sed it. other than that i did / sed nothing wrong.


----------



## Richie Rich (May 23, 2003)

Petey said:


> Message board logs IP, each computer and internet connection gives off it's own IP.
> 
> Lets say from my personal computer I make 100 names... I post 100 new topics, or 100 new posts. Each post will lead back to my IP.
> 
> ...



evidently so lol


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

Petey said:


> Message board logs IP, each computer and internet connection gives off it's own IP.
> 
> Lets say from my personal computer I make 100 names... I post 100 new topics, or 100 new posts. Each post will lead back to my IP.
> 
> ...



You have no clue what you are talking about.
I know IP numbers. I have AOL and everytime I sign onto my computer a different IP number show's up. I have been in chat's with people at many message boards and several of us have had the same IP because we all have AOL dial up.

Maybe you should learn about IP numbers before you go accusing people of things.

I don't know who you think you are but I don't appreciate you accusing me of things I am not guilty of and I will be taking it up with the owner of this board.


----------



## KingHandles (Mar 19, 2005)

tas....tas....tas...y take it up wit tha owner of tha board u a grown man...GROW UP


----------



## Tas (Mar 14, 2005)

WestSydeBalla said:


> tas....tas....tas...y take it up wit tha owner of tha board u a grown man...GROW UP


When dealing with a child with an overgrown ego because he moderates a message board. I play down to his level especially when he doesn't know what he is talking about.
If he is going to accuse me of something then he better be able to back it up.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Tas said:


> You have no clue what you are talking about.
> 
> I know IP numbers. I have AOL and everytime I sign onto my computer a different IP number show's up. I have been in chat's with people at many message boards and several of us have had the same IP because we all have AOL dial up.
> 
> ...


Your first post in this thread and a few others are NOT logged to AOL. The board logs several ways, it doesn't change all the IPs when you attempt to hide.



Tas said:


> When dealing with a child with an overgrown ego because he moderates a message board. I play down to his level especially when he doesn't know what he is talking about.
> 
> If he is going to accuse me of something then he better be able to back it up.


I also messaged the Admins the posts that have matching IPs logged, and logged to the Banned Users that are not AOL based. 

-Petey


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*

This thread no longer has anything to do with basketball so I am closing it. If Tas and Petey have anything else they would like to say to each other then they can say it via PM.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Who is blaming Antoine for the loss?*

Attention Celtic posters:

Tas and Steal4 are in fact formerly banned members. They have been banned again. 

If any of you suspect that these members may still be on here, contact anima


----------

